
Royal Museums of Fine Arts of Belgium: When Art Meets Technology - tacheva
https://www.branditech.com/blog/royal-museums-of-fine-arts-of-belgium-when-art-meets-technology
======
tjwds
This is a great primer to what forward-thinking museums are already doing.

Here's a direct link to one of the Google Arts and Culture stories mentioned
in the article:
[https://artsandculture.google.com/exhibit/MgIyXpmuNdcLJg](https://artsandculture.google.com/exhibit/MgIyXpmuNdcLJg)

